# 3W3RR - UB5JRR

## RA3CQ

,  ,   .

http://dxing.at-communication.com/3w3rr_dx_novosti/

----------


## nomade

> , !


     ?  :?

----------


## Serg

P5/r0meo ,      -   ....  ,    DX-.

-          QSL ,  ..       .

----------


## nomade

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ur5wbq/message/43 

  The Rise and Fall of Romeo Stepanenko UB5JRR http://www.qsl.at/common/romeo.html

----------

ua4sz

----------


## ve3kf

> , !


   :? 
  ?  ,       ,   -   ?    .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    ,       .


      .   -          .      .

----------


## .

....."      !!!! " ....

  /  "     " .....

----------


## ve3kf

-    .     ,    .     .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


   ,  ,   ,    .    .       .        .   :Smile:

----------


## RN3QN

,   .   .  , .  . ,  ,,,,.

----------


## RN3QN

, .  .      .  90   ,,,,  ,   ,  ,  .  ?        .  ?

----------


## RX1AL

*RN3QN*
   ?      ,      2004 . ,        ,          .       ,      , ,  .

*******
O "  " -  .  ?         .  .   ,   ,     .  ,         .

PS    ,    ,    - ?

----------


## ve3kf

> .  ?         .  .


   .   ,      ,   - .   :Crazy:

----------


## nomade

> .  90   ,,,,  ,   ,  ,  .  ?


    .     "  "  " "      .   :Sad:

----------


## RX1AL

*RA3CQ*
,   ...    DXCC .    ,  ,     .    .    ,    ,  .     ,  .

----------


## nomade

> ...


. .

----------


## ve3kf

,    ,     .    ..      .    -     ,   ,  .      ,     .     ,         -  . ,   - ,  -      .    -  ,    .       .

----------


## RX3DU

,             ?

----------


## UN7GM

> ""   .
> -,    .       .


.  100%.        .



> :"        -    ,,  ,.????"


,    ,    . "" , ,      ,   .  -        " ",   ,  ,  ,     ,   .     ,       .   .    ..,  ..

----------


## RW3PF

> UN7GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  UT4FA
> 
> ...


.         :
9D0RR-4K2OT/UB1KA,UH8EA
1S0RR-UA9MA,4K2OT,RA3AUU
P5RS7(?) -UB5JDM,UW0MF,UT3UY
XY0RR-UA9MA,4K2OT,RA3AUU

----------


## ve3kf

> .    .


,    .     .

----------


## VA6AM

,      "".
   ?

----------


## ..

> ,   ,        -    80     .


   - "      ..." 
  ...  :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

> .


   ,   .    ,    ?             ?     ,       ,  .    .

----------


## ve3kf

.     ,     ?     .

----------


## UN7GM

> ,     ?


 , ,  .      ,        & Co?       ,    ,      .    ,     "".

   .



> :
> P5RS7(?) -UB5JDM, *UW0MF*, UT3UY


 UW0MF   *UA0MF*.   : http://www.arrl.org/awards/dxcc/index.html#listings
   DXCC,  Challenge  Honor Roll,      UA0MF.    :
http://www.srr.ru/AWARD/dxcc_reit.php ,    .
 ARRL DXCC   ,      ,   ,    DXCC, , ?       ,      DX      DXCC?      ,        , .    -    ,     ,  - .      & Co .

----------


## 371

> ... ,   ,  -    ,    .  -       ?...


     -       (,     ),  -  .    - : "...     -  ..."    ... :-)

----------


## Alex rw9wt

P5/4L4FN -   .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

UN7GM    ,         ,   100%     .    4L4FN   ,       .

   .

----------


## UN7GM

,    DXCC  ,    ,  - .  ,  ,   .  ,  ,   .     ,  - ,  -  .       ,      ,    .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,    DXCC  ,    ,  - .       ,      ,    .


 ...       .      P5,   ...  ,    .      . ,     4L  ,    ,        .     ,    ,   .  -    DXCC ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ,        & Co?


 ,            . 



> ,    ,      .    ,     "".


 ,       .     , ,   .,       .   :Crazy:  
 -     ,    ?      ,    .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    ,   .


 ,    .  -        . ,          ,    .       ,       .   - .     ,   ,  ,       .

----------


## RA0CS

> ,   ,  ,       .


...  8O

----------


## RW3PF

,       ,    ().   . ,   .        ?  .            .    -       -    .  . 50        . ?  ?        ?   !     (  )-.
   ? ?   ,   .  .   - ,  .  ,    - ,     ,    , - . .

----------


## ..

.  :Smile: 
    -,    . 
   - ,   -      ,   ,     . ,         . 
   -    ,    ARRL.

----------


## Serg

> , ""   YA0RR,     , .       .


 - EX,   ... 

    ,     ,  EY     HAMs ,     ,     YA.   ,    ,    ,    ...

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,   .    ,    ?             ?     ,       ,  .    .



       .
       .
    .


 .
   QSL.    
  .  ,     .

        .
    .     ,  
 QSL   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> -      ,     -  ... .


    .
 , ,  .
       .
      .
    .  -.

----------


## ve3kf

> . 
>    .


  -  - .   -   .            .      ,    ?   ,         ,    .

----------


## RX1AL

> - EX,   ... 
> 
>     ,     ,  EY     HAMs ,     ,     YA.  ,    ...


 ,    EX  EY  .      ...    .  ,    ,    .     ,     , .   -?

----------


## ..

> ,    " " -   .


 ,  ,  .
          .  
   "   " -      " "   . 
[/b]

----------


## RX1AL

> ,    ,      ,   ,    . ...         .


  ,        -  .      5Z,  ?          .  .     ,     .         , .   ...

PS     ,   ...    ,    . :wink:

----------


## RA0CS

> ,    ,      ,   ,     .


-:     ,  ,      -   ,   -   ""?           ""? 



> ,       .       ,  .   - .


        :    : -    ,   ,      ?  .  .      -,     .

----------


## RA0CS

> .    "   " -      " "   .


  .  -    .

----------


## 371

> ...         :    : -    ,   ,      ?  .  .      -,     .


 .

 ,       RR,  ,       .   -      . ,    (    ),           (    -    )  .       (      ,   ).

,    ,                .      ,    .

----------


## RA0CS

> (      ,   ).


       ?  ,   "P5RS7",   ,     .      ,     ,  . ,       ...

----------


## RX1AL

> 5Z .
>          .
>    .      .
> .


 , ...    .

----------


## Serg

> ,    EX  EY  .      ...    .


,        .        "  ".




> Serg (): ,       YA,     -    *EY*.
> 
>  , ""   YA0RR,     , . **      .



,     - ,    ,  ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> (92-93 )   "  ".





> XY0RR -  ,      .


   ,  92-93           ?   ,      ,  ?



> -        ?


   ..       ,    - .         ,  .

----------


## R3VA

(  )    QSL-  
   "Romeo".       ,   R3A/3W3RR  ,  ........
    -, -   . hi-hi!

----------


## 371

> ...     :    -   -. ,     : "P5RS7 -  ".   .


,        -           .

 ,    "",   ,    ,   "      ,       ". , ,   .     .

            ,    ...      -    .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,        .
> ......
>    ,  ,      .


  ,  ...  ,   -.  ,   ,     .      , -  - .       ,   ,   ...

----------


## RX1AL

> ,   R3A/3W3RR  ,  ........
>     -, -   .


,  " -"   ,    ""          ...  .         ,   .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,  92-93           ?
>    ..       ,    - .


,    ,        ,    QSL ,     .         .     ,        .  ,      ,      .  ?     ? -...    DXCC   ,   !

----------


## RA0CS

> ,     ,         .        ,    .


 , , - -  .  "Section III"  DXCC     .

----------


## RX1AL

******:*
    ""   ?  ,      .     .   ,     " ".        ...      .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     " ".        ...      .


     ?   :Laughing:  
  ,    ,    .  , , ...  .

----------


## RX1AL

> ?   
>   ,    ,    .  , , ...  .


   . :wink:   ...    UB5JRR.   ,   3W3RR  ,            .    .      .    ,     ,  ...     .  ,         .

----------


## Serg

> ,   ,     .


   ,  , .     -    ,   .      ,   ..  4L5A.

      , ,   EY -   :Smile: ,   ,     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ...    UB5JRR.   ,   3W3RR  ,            .


 ,         ,     .      3W3RR, AH0M    ,   .     ,   .      ,  .

----------


## ve3kf

> -


   ?  ,       ?          ?

----------


## RA0CS

> , -,  .  ,    .   ...


 ,   ?      ,  ...




> ,  ,            .      ,      .     .


  ...  , -,   ? 
 .      7.         "Section III"

----------


## ve3kf

> .


    -   4L4FN   ?    ?  ?

----------


## ve3kf

P5/4L4FN.
...   ,         ,   100%     .    4L4FN   ,       ....
    .

----------


## ve3kf

,   UN7GM.

----------


## ve3kf

> .


    . 4L4FP      ,    .

----------


## ve3kf

> :   ,   ,  ARRL         ?


    :
..   ,         ,   100%     .    4L4FN   ,       ....

----------


## 371

> ...      .


 ,   .

,  ,   " ".  (   ) - " ,   ,  ". ,   : ", ! ".

          (       ,       - ).

----------


## RA3CQ

-  .
 ,      .
       .

----------

! -, -.
    -   "".
 DXpeditions."20   -   .
  - .( QSL      .. P5RS7).
 -  !
     -UA9MA, RA3AUU,4K2OT ,UA0MF.(    42).
-  .
   !
       (   )-  .
 ,,       UA0MF.
     .
   YA0RR  "  "      .
 QSL     100%     IRC  ..
        ,   LOG     , .
  !
73! UN7FW ex UL7FCW

----------


## Alex rw9wt

ra3cq    ro4oe

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,      .


       .
 ,      .

      .
    ,    
 .

----------


## YL2MU

!        . ,     ,    .
,       .  - .     . 
-,     .            . 
 -,      ,       ,  ,    -   .  , ,   ?
DXCC      "".     "",    . ,  ,   ARRL,    ,      ,      !  P5 -      .    ,   ,   .  ,   ""          .
 ,   ,     P5  ,    ..    -   DXCC Desk!   ,   .....,     ...
       : "... ,  ,  ..."             ,   -   ?

----------


## YL2MU

.
           ,    ..     ,  ,   ,       ,    .         :Smile:

----------


## UA9KZ

RA3CQ   .

  ""      .    ,     ,  ,          .       .

     QSL-   59198-004     Brooklyn Metropolitan Detention Center (http://www.ntvsport.ru/pict/big/62631.html)  :Smile: """".

       .

    ",      ,  ".

----------


## UA9KZ

> -    ...        ?


  ,    .
      .

   .
      .

----------


## RX1AL

> .           .


, ...   ! ,         ,         ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*RX1AL*
,  ...
uv1aa(now rx1aa), rc2ar(now np3d)  ...
      ...
      .
" "  , .
Hi   :Very Happy: 
  .

----------


## 371

> ...       ,  ,  .      ,        .


 , ,     "   ".     : ",  ..."

----------


## UN7GM

> "   "


 ,   .       - "  ,   ".    - "   ,   ".      ,    ,        .      ,     ,   .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*RX1AL*
  .

----------


## RX1AL

> .


 .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  ,   " ".


  , !     .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RW3PF

> "            ,   -   "
>  ...


-   ?        -48 .   9D0RR   QSL -        .      .  UA3PHA,  UV3PF .
     !  ?    -      .      ?
    .....         5  QSL  .           .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


,   ,      ,   .    ,    -  -.

----------


## ve3kf

> P5ROMEO   ,  .


           -    ,    .  - ,  .     - ,     ,      -    :Crazy:  
  90% ,   .   ,          .   ,  90-

----------


## RX3DU

> ,


         ?  :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


,   .
    ,         ?
  -   ?       ?  -  ,    ,,,,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> N8S,VP6DI       .     ?


 ,     .     .
  ,     ? ,    .      ,     , ,    ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ,       -   ,     .    ...   ,    .


   21-       ?      ?   :Smile:

----------


## RA0CS

> 21-       ?


 -... -  . ,   ,   ...         :Wink:

----------


## 371

> UT7EV
> 
>       DXCC ,   ?    
>   ,      - 
> 
> 
> .      .   -  ,  .      ....


    .       ,            .     ,     .

  - ,       ,  -  (     ) .      . 

  " "    70- ,         (      ).       (   -  )    .       .

,          .

----------


## ve3kf

> - ,       ,  -  (     ) .


  ,  ? ,        .     .    -  ,    .

----------


## RX1AL

> ...


  .
,    ?   ? :wink: ,       ,       %     . ,  ,    ...     " !"  :Smile:

----------


## ew4dx

,  .   .    ( ,  )  .   .  ,    , ,  .

----------


## RX1AL

> 4    10 .      .   -  ,   .


  .
     ...  ,   2.5   ,    .  ,   .    ,      ?  ... :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      ?


 ,       -        .       .   -   ,  .    -    .   .

----------


## RX1AL

*EW4DX:*
  .
,     ...  ,    ,    -   .  ,     ,   ,   .    .    ...  .

,     ...    . :wink:

----------


## RX1AL

*371:*
      ,   .   ,         .        .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  ,   ,   (  ). 
> 
>      .      .     .


     ,      .      ,    ?  .       ?   .

----------


## ve3kf

> .      .


   .   -      .  . :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> "" -   .


   ,        . 



> ,     ,   ,    .  MVI   .


      ,         :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

> - ?


    . ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      .


   . .

----------


## Terry

> .   ,


  -    ???

----------


## UA9KZ

> .  , ,   99-   Basic   Advanced.  4    10 .      .   -  ,   .





> ...  ,   2.5   ,    .  ,   .    ,      ?  ...


      !

      ,
        .
        .
       , 
          . 

   . 

   ,     .

       .
    .

       .

----------


## 4L5A

,   

      4L4FN
OH2BH              
4L4FN   

 ,     
         :-)
        73               Al 4L5A

----------


## RW3PF

> ,   
> 
>       4L4FN
> OH2BH              
> 4L4FN   
> 
>  ,     
>          :-)
>         73               Al 4L5A


  -  .   -    .   - .  ?-  .   , 4L4FN      .
    ,    -      .      - .           ?   -       .  .     ,    .

----------


## 4L5A

4L4FN                  ,    
        <>     ,       ,            
 ,      ,      
               :-)
  4L4FN               ,      
         73              Al 4L5A

----------


## 4L5A

4L4FN            
          73               Al 4L5A

----------


## 4Z5ML

> *4Z5ML:*
>   , ,  ...


 ,   -   .
    .       - .  :Wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ...  .


      .    .

----------


## RZ6DN

RW0LDF  SMS "  ,       (Mike) UA0MF" ,       UA0NL "UA0MF SK 08:09 2   ,   ,  ,      - UA0MF  ..... 
 , UA0N ". 
  ,      DX   ,   ,       .      90-     IOTA AS-66,     ,    pile-up  20- SSB   .     ...    Mike,    ...  RZ6DN ex UA0LEC.

----------


## RZ6DN

,      - RW0LT.

----------


## KARRA

ts-450   ..
.    ..          .     ...
73 ! 
ps              ?
      ....... ?

----------


## nomade

...
,  ,     .
      ...        ...
   ""    ...
   ...

----------


## UX5PS

,    , 3W3RR, .
  York County Prison,      2019 ,         JFKennedy  -,  1  2020     .

   3W3RR/jail       .
   ,           .

_Free at last, free at last, thank God almighty we are free at last (C)_

----------

WPI

----------

